# Lamplight Public Air Raid Shelter (plymouth)



## Dark Descent (Sep 26, 2012)

This was another solo that i named lamplight so i do not give the location away and also due to the fact, the first artifact i came across was an old lamp... i honestly couldn't tell you if this was a small or large public air raid shelter as this is my second one and the first was mostly demolished... Anyway enough chit chat and on with the pics...

the lamp i mentioned...
























on one of the doorways there was remnants of the original gas curtain...




















Thanks for looking...


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice one ! whats its future?


----------



## night crawler (Sep 27, 2012)

Love it and an old Parafin lamp


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 27, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice one ! whats its future?



its still hidden from what i can see... i cant see any development for its future though


----------

